# Three year battle



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

On Tuesday our three year battle w/ the county was over. We finally received our rezoning to allow for the building of our hotel, spa and restaurant. We have spent close to 3/4 of a million dollars to get this project under way. Over 300 grand in traffic mitagation alone. It has been along road and while we still have a way to go (we hope to break ground by August) I can't hardly contain myself I'm so giddie:bounce: If we are able to break ground in August we hope to be done by Sept. of 03 baring any really bad weather next year. After which my life will get alot busier at least for a while. I can't wait.:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In/Near which city in California are you located?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Congratulations my friend!!!!

I am so happy for you, and with you all good things,

At least I know when I come out west I have a place to stay and a good meal to eat...

Mozel Tov!!!:bounce: :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations!!! A new reason to visit California. What do you have planned in terms of decor, cuisine style, etc.?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Such great news Fodigger, congratulations.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congrats Fodigger!


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

We are in a small town called Arroyo Grande which is between Santa Maria and San Luis Obispo on the Central coast of CA. Because of what we are doing, there will be several different cuisines. Spa, Calif/French wine country. The hotel will be 103 bungalao style rooms in 39 separate buildings and the restaurant will overlook the 18 green with 220 seats bar of 60 seats and 13000 sq. ft. of additional banquet facilities. Huge project as far as time, effort and money. As far as decor a casual elegance if that makes sense. Alot of wood. Thanks for the Congrats. We are very excited.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I hope your project brings you much satisfaction and success. Enjoy the moment...the hard work is about to start.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Fodigger,

Man..that's a huge undertaking!!! Is this your deal?

Hey, If you have a digital camera maybe you can take us from the ground breaking to serving your first guest.

Thanks for sharing this with us, what a great oppurtunity for us to follow what it takes to put something of this magnitude together.

Break a leg!!!:bounce:


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Yes, CC I'm a partner in this undertaking. That is a good idea. I'm sure we will take alot of pictures. I'll look to see if I can find any from the beginning of the project I'm sure we have some somewhere. We started this project in 1993 and the first phase opened in july of 1999. I'll look for some of the pictures and post them in a site convenent to get to. I think our web site only has pictures of the banquet facilities I don't remember it has been a long time since I've looked at it. Our address is cypressridge.com
Avoid the menu section as it is old. We just needed to get something up


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm curious to know, what was the problem in rezoning that took 3 years to resolve? Where I live, rezoning is pretty much a 30 second issue at City Council unless there is opposition. Why so long to get the project going?

RF


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

We are in a no growth area that has water concerns. The county lost a lawsuit over growth a couple of yrs ago and since then they are very slow and delibirate in their actions. There is a group up here that moved up here from Los Angeles whos theme seems to be I've got mine stay the h**l out. We were delayed over 3 months the last time when they protested Mind you they had never seen the project didn't know how we will actually use less water w/ the hotel than w/ our current set up, nothing. They just wanted to be a fly in the ointment. I could go on for hrs about these folks but I truely don't want to waste the energy it takes to get mad. We finally won, hundreds of thousands later we get to do it and they can't stop us. nana nanana na


----------

